# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: ساخت تقویم با جاوا اسکریپت

## mr.zenith

سلام به همه دوستان
می خواستم کمکم کنید تا یک تقویم شمسی با جاوا اسکریپت , HTML بنویسم.
خودم تا یک جاهای پیش رفتم ولی مطمئن نیستم.
من گفتم که اول میام یک آرایه تعریف می کنم و روزها هفته را توی آن ذخیره می کنم.
بعد میام با getFullyear تاریخ را خارج میکنم و عدد حاصل را -621 می کنم تا تاریخ شمسی به دست بیاد.
بعد با یک دستور for از 1تا  7 آرایه را توی یک جدول خروجی میگیرم تا روز های هفته را بالای جدول داشته باشم.
حالا میام توی ردیف بعدی جدول و با یک حلقه از 1تا 7 ردیف بعدی از 8تا 14 و ... پیش میرم و روزها را توی جدول میچینم.
این میشه برای یک ماه خاص
برای ماه بعدی هم میام میگم اولن روز ماه قبل چند شنبه بود؟ بعد 3 را + عدد آن روز می کنم تا اولین روز هفته بعد به دست بیاد و دوباره چیدن توی جدول با حلقه.
حالا چرا 3+اولین روز ماه قبل؟
مثلا اگر یک ماه 31 روزه داشته باشیم که از شنبه شروع بشه:
31/7=4 یعنی 4تا هفته ی کامل
حالا میگیم 28 روز که کاملا توی جدول از شنبه تا جمعه را پر میکنه 31-28=3 روز میمانه که اولین روز ماه بعد میشه 3+0=3 یعنی سه شنبه.
دوستان راهنمایی کنید که این را جواب میده یا راه دیگه باید استفاده کنم؟؟
ممنون

----------


## mr.zenith

دوستان یک نظری درباره الگوریتم بدین لطفا

----------


## MSN_Issue

دوست عزیز چرا اینقدر به خودت زحمت میدی ؟!!!
این همه اسکریپت آماده جاوااسکریپت و php و ... هست برای ساخت تقویم شمسی !
چرا بجای دوباره کاری از یکی از اینا استفاده نمیکنی ؟

----------


## mr.zenith

دوست عزیز می خواستم تفکر ساخت دوبارش را داشته باشم.
یعنی به مغزم فشار بیارم.
خودم فایل آماده را دارم برای این کار

----------

